
Google Buzz vs. Google Wave - alexandros
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2010/02/15/GoogleBuzzVsGoogleWave.aspx
======
flogic
I'm rather unimpressed with both. Wave is really cool technology. I won't deny
that. However it's UI screams get lost in me. Buzz it much better but it's
still more complicated than twitter and uglier than Facebook. It's this
horrible middle ground.

------
w3matter
Google wave is a godsend for teams of people who work together. We no longer
have to exchange a million emails about a project topic. We all keep it into
the wave.

Its not an email alternative. Its and adjunct.

~~~
elblanco
You said it. Occasionally my team starts to fall back into the old "million
emails, cc's and catchup email" pattern when suddenly somebody will say "let's
move this to a wave" and suddenly everything becomes very simple and easy to
organize.

